# ELSES states



## singlespeed (Dec 19, 2006)

These are the ELSES states; don't know how many of them are direct mail. Update this list please if you know (Moderator - can that be allowed?)

Alabama - direct mail

Alaska - mailed from Board

Arizona

Arkansas

Colorado - mailed from Board

Florida - direct mail

Georgia - mailed from Board

Hawaii - mailed from Board

Idaho

Indiana - direct mail

Kansas

Kentucky- mailed from Board

Louisiana

Maine

Michigan - direct mail

Minnesota

Mississippi

Missouri - direct mail

Montana

Nebraska

New Mexico

North Carolina - mailed from Board

North Dakota

Ohio - direct mail

Oklahoma

Oregon

South Carolina

South Dakota

Tennessee - mailed from Board

Texas - mailed from Board

Utah

Vermont - direct mail

Washington - direct mail

West Virginia - mailed from Board

Wyoming - mailed from Board


----------



## redrum (Dec 19, 2006)

Georgia is not a direct mail state.

I dont think we can edit your posts, but if folks know who the direct mail states are, it would be really helpful in the future, (they can post so in here)

then you could either edit it, or one of those moderatin folks..


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 19, 2006)

Someone posted that Indiana is a direct mail state. Im pretty sure Kentucky is not.


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2006)

CO is not direct mail.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

VT is direct mail orly


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Florida is a direct-mail state.

JR


----------



## GeigerBC (Dec 19, 2006)

What is direct mail?


----------



## cement (Dec 19, 2006)

direct mail = straight from the testing service

vs. the state board sitting on it.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 19, 2006)

NC is NOT a direct mail state.


----------



## TxStructural (Dec 19, 2006)

TX mails their own results.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 20, 2006)

> Florida is a direct-mail state.
> JR


Forgive me for being so uninformed, but does this mean that we in FL will get our results directly from ELSES? Is that before or after the FL board gets them? I'm wondering whether or not the FL Board's website will potentially be updated to show licence status before our "direct-mail" results come to the house.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2006)

right, what I believe happened with them last time is that if you live in a direct mail state you get your pass/fail letter directly from elses / ncees .

whereas here in georgia they have to send them to the board first, let the ga board review them and then mail them...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2006)

^ A second layer of rubber stamping?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Metro --

When I received my previous 'fail' notices they came from ELSES. I would not expect the FBPE website to be updated anytime soon - I know my exam application completion status is 'In Progress' as opposed to complete. :huh:

JR


----------



## singlespeed (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks to whoever is editing the post with the updates :thumbsup:


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 20, 2006)

Tennessee's results are mailed from the board, not from ELSES.


----------



## MattC (Dec 20, 2006)

Illinois results come from Continental Testing Service. The IDFPR.com website has been updated before the letter comes, sometimes as much as a week.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 20, 2006)

> Metro --
> When I received my previous 'fail' notices they came from ELSES. I would not expect the FBPE website to be updated anytime soon - I know my exam application completion status is 'In Progress' as opposed to complete. :huh:
> 
> JR


Very interesting. I have zero confidence in the entire State of Florida website system, it never appears to be correct or current. I'd rather receive my results straight from the horse's mouth anyway. I could totally envision a scenario where the FL board updates their website to say I've passed when I actually failed, they're that confused there.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 20, 2006)

This post might need to be moved to another thread but I just got some very useful information directly from ELSES. (I called them on the phone 5 minutes ago.)

ELSES has received results from NCEES for "a couple" of states and is in the process of mailing out letters to the examinees in those states. By definition, if ELSES received the results from NCEES they would be only for direct mail states.

ELSES HAS NOT YET RECEIVED FL'S RESULTS FROM NCEES.

The lady I spoke to said she expects to receive FL's results from NCEES by Friday or early next week, at which time they would start mailing letters directly to the FL examinees. ELSES is closed the 25th and 26th, so they won't be mailing anything that comes in next week before Wed. the 27th.

:true:


----------



## redrum (Dec 20, 2006)

did you talk to Sherri?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a dumbass and didn't ask for her name, but she answered the phone after I pushed option "2" on their 2 option automatic answering message. The lady I talked to was very professional and seemed to have her finger on the pulse of the PE results process.


----------



## OhioPeace (Dec 20, 2006)

The Ohio Board contracts with ELSES for NCEES exam administration.

The FE, FS and PE (except Structural II and Welding) results are mailed directly from ELSES. The PS, Structural II and Welding results are mailed by the Board.

ELSES has mailed Ohio's FE, FS and PE results. The Board has mailed PS results. Structural II and Welding results have not been mailed.


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, I'm nervous all over again thinking about the results being on the way. :blink: Does anyone know if Arkansas is a direct mail state?


----------



## TxKat (Dec 21, 2006)

Just found out from the Washington Board that they are a direct mail state also


----------



## hjca44 (Dec 21, 2006)

Missouri is a direct mail state as well.


----------



## north6633 (Dec 28, 2006)

Alaska is not a direct mail state for those who care.....


----------



## soccerPE (Dec 30, 2006)

Hawaii is mailed from the HI Board...results were mailed on 12/29 this year and I got them on 12/30.


----------



## ski bum (Jan 2, 2007)

does anyone have information on when New Mexico posts results? Now the Rant: I think it ridiculous that it takes over two months to transmit results. Other professions usually take only a couple of weeks. Its a #@[email protected] racket! The cost of registering and taking the test is exorbitant and the wait is painful... ARG!


----------



## dfrick07 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wyoming was mailed from the board (for future reference)

-Don

ass


----------

